# Looking to start or join a band



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

I play bass & I'm trying to find members to be in a furry band. I play a lot of punk, ska & japanese music (mostly j-pop & enka), but I can play any style. If interested please PM me & I do have skype.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 3, 2013)

It would be helpful if you state your location and what instruments you need.


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well i didn't say my location since its in my profile but ok, Greenwood/South side indianapolis Indiana.

I accept any & all instruments including (but not limited to): drums, guitar, keyboard (pianos & such), horns of any type (brass instruments), I'm even ok with random instruments like the Koto & flutes.


----------

